# Windham Mountain Resort Opening Lift Served Mountain Bike Park for 2015



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks like I might have a reason to Windham now.

http://www.windhammountain.com/summ...ening-lift-served-mountain-bike-park-for-2015

ft serviced mountain bike park is being developed at Windham Mountain  Resort for riders of a wide variety of skills, ages, and interests.  Windham  is the only US stop of the UCI Mountain Bike World Cup and intends to  build on the momentum generated from hosting three World Cup events*, *including its 4[SUP]th[/SUP] World Cup Event this weekend (Aug. 7-10).   The  Mountain Bike Park will feature flow style trails accessible from “A  Lift,” a detachable quad serving the peak of Windham Mountain.  New intermediate level terrain will complement the existing UCI World Cup and _Race The World_ trails.  The bike park will also include a pump track, rentals, lessons, guided tours, retail and food and beverage.


----------

